# Chemex



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All. My first Chemex experience. Coffee was on the weak side. 20g of coffee and final 350g out. Was the grind too coarse? Took about 3 minutes.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

350g "out"? Or 350g in?

350g out would be weak. Looks a pretty coarse grind there, how did you pour (bloom weight & time, how many pours following that & how big)?

Try 333g of water, bloom with the 33g for 30sec, then you have 300g left to tinker with (say 2 pours of 150g every 70sec, or 3 pour of 100g every 50sec, 4 pours of 75g every 50sec etc).

Give the surface (only) a quick stir when the last of the water goes in.


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

I ended up with 350g. Admittedly I didn't stir it. Bloomed for 45 seconds. Poured twice. 100g bloom Thanks


----------



## NateChat (Aug 24, 2015)

Final weight was 350g if that makes sense


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/chemex-brew-guide-mk2


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I tend to grind finer that most recipes / guides recommend, works for me. Give it a go if you feel the flow rate was far too quick.

You can up the dose a bit too if it isn't tasting right.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

NateChat said:


> Final weight was 350g if that makes sense


So you added 350g of hot, clean brew water to the coffee grounds. It's not ridiculously weak but erring on that side (20/350=57g/L), as Aaron suggests try going finer too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19306


----------



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

How do these compare to v60 and Aeropress?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Much cleaner and different than both - closer to a v60 in extraction though


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aeropress is typically very different type of brew (immersion, rather than drip), though people set out to use the differently. V60 is better for smaller brews, I'd go with Chemex for larger brews (30g dose+).


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Aeropress seems to provide a richer bolder cup.

Chemex cleaner, lighter, more delicate. It brings out the flavours I like. The smaller one works fine with small doses for me.

I'm not a massive fan of the v60. Or the aeropress for that matter, I prefer a clever or kalitta over those 2 but Chemex is king.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've always been a lover of the Hario over Chemex but possibly because the success to failure rate is higher.

I have had a lot outstanding coffees from both of those but very few that stick in memory from an Aeropress.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I've always been a lover of the Hario over Chemex but possibly because the success to failure rate is higher.
> 
> I have had a lot outstanding coffees from both of those but very few that stick in memory from an Aeropress.


I have never understood the fuss people make about Aeropress... several places I've been Aeropress is the only "single brew" option (they may well have some sort of batch brew but no Chemex or V60)....

Some people really rave over it....

But I have only ever had "OK" coffee from one - fairly consistently OK but only OK....

I've had lovely Chemex and V60 both "out" and "in" - plus several "OK".....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah I see AP as more of a convenient way to get consistent decent results. Not saying it can't make a cracking brew, just not been overly wowed by results compared to the others


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

AP can make good brews, just takes time, I think folk more often than not are seduced by the fact you can get a hot brown drink in under 2 min, with a quick clean up (my dad has one on his boat, it comes into its own there re. clean up & water restrictions). It does produce surprisingly nice coffee from commodity grade beans like this though. Also seems to be more likelihood of taints from slightly unclean APs than from drip cones.

"Consistently decent" sounds like some kind of fair play award


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have been enjoying quick under 2 mins brews recently ( at low temps ) . It will be pre hump nom extractions , but ive enjoyed it .

I am spoilt by still having the Ek to use for this at the mo though . As always its a recipe i have knicked from @Xpenno


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have been enjoying quick under 2 mins brews recently ( at low temps ) . It will be pre hump nom extractions , but ive enjoyed it .
> 
> I am spoilt by still having the Ek to use for this at the mo though . As always its a recipe i have knicked from @Xpenno


OK, but then I'd ask why not brew in the Chemex (or any other brewer) the same way (high ratio, low temp, low extraction)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> OK, but then I'd ask why not brew in the Chemex (or any other brewer) the same way (high ratio, low temp, low extraction)?


Quicker and smaller drink ( i have a larger chemex ) plus dunno







can try i guess


----------

